#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Έκπτωση 50% στο λογισμικό Ecotect της Autodesk από την Τεχνοδιάσταση

## Xάρης

Η εταιρεία *Τεχνοδιάσταση* προσφέρει το λογισμικό *Ecotect Analysis 2011* της Autodesk με έκπτωση *50%* μέχρι τις *15.12.2010*.

*Πληροφορίες :*
τηλ. : 2310.50.19.60
fax : 2310.50.19.66
email : sales@technodiastasi.eu

*Πηγή :* Ενημερωτικό email.

----------


## JTB

Η ίδια προσφορά μου ήρθε από την ACE Hellas... Πήρα τηλέφωνο και τελικά μιλάμε για 1600¤ γιατί είναι υποχρεωτική και η συνδρομή.
Δεν αναφέρεται αυτό...

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως έκαναν κάπου λάθος στην πρόσθεση;
Η Τεχνοδιάσταση το δίνει 1.150 (λογισμικό) + 550 (ετήσια συνδρομή) = 1.700¤ + ΦΠΑ.
Η ετήσια συνδρομή βέβαια σημαίνει αναβάθμιση στην επόμενη κύρια έκδοση χωρίς να πληρώσουμε τίποτα.

----------


## JTB

Μπορεί να μη θυμάμαι καλά... Πάντως επειδή έχω το Revit και το Acad και το MAX της Autodesk με συνδρομή, θέλω να πώ ότι πρόκειται για εκβιασμό... Δηλαδή, αν δεν είσαι σε συνδρομή και θέλεις να αναβαθμίσεις στην επόμενη έκδοση, πληρώνεις το 50% της κανονικής τιμής... Το πιο σοβαρό όμως είναι ότι όταν είναι να πληρωθεί η συνδρομή, ΔΕΝ γνωρίζεις τί θα περιλαμβάνει η νέα έκδοση, πίστεψέ με είμαι στα AUGI forums, και σε άλλα και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τί θα περιλαμβάνει η νέα έκδοση παρά μόνο όταν ανακοινώνεται... Ειδικά για το Revit ειλικρινά για πολλούς δεν υπήρχε σημαντικός λόγος update για τουλάχιστον δύο εκδόσεις...

----------


## Xάρης

Για το Autocad της Autodesk που πωλείται 3.300+ΦΠΑ, η συνδρομή των 400¤+ΦΠΑ είναι λογική (12% της αξίας αγοράς - σαν να αγοράζεις το πρόγραμμα ξανά σε >8 χρόνια).

Για το Ecotect η συνδρομή των 550¤+ΦΠΑ με αξία αγοράς στα 1.150¤+ΦΠΑ (48% - σαν να το αγοράζουμε ξανά σε δυο χρόνια), θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ υψηλή.
Βέβαια, θα ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι τα 1.150¤ είναι προσφορά και ότι η αγορά του κοστίζει πολλά περισσότερα.
Σε μένα πάντως κακοφαίνεται.

----------

